# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Thông Tin Xuất Khẩu Lao Động Nhật Bản Cần Biết

## hovan1986

* CTY CP TMDV VÀ TƯ VẤN GIÁO DỤC HOÀNG PHÁT**TRUNG TÂM XUẤT KHẨU LAO ĐỘNG HÀ NỘi*
*THÔNG TIN XUẤT KHẨU LAO ĐỘNG NHẬT BẢN CẦN BIẾT*


*Liên Hệ:*_A.Ninh 09434.10186 -0963.403.357_
*Địa Chỉ:* *số 68F đường Giáp Bát (đi vào ngõ 68 đường Giáp Bát 15m) quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội (gần Bến xe Giáp bát, cứ đến bến xe cty sắp xếp người ra đón).*


_ I. NHỮNG ĐIỀU CẦN BIẾT XUẤT KHẨU LAO ĐỘNG NHẬT BẢN:_


Hợp đồng 3-5 năm-Tuyển lao động phổ thông và các nghành nghề:


 -Làm May.


-Nông nghiệp: trồng rau trong nhà kính, trồng *hoa*,…


-Thực phẩm: làm *bột* ngọt, làm gà vịt, ấp trứng gà,…


-Công xưởng: xây dựng, vận hành máy, sơn, lắp ráp, cơ khí,…


-Điều dưỡng: làm trong các bệnh viện lớn của Nhật Bản.


*
1. Điều Kiện Yêu cầu:*


-Nam Nữ từ 19-40 tuổi;


-Chiều cao m50 trở lên, cân nặng 5kg trở lên.


-không mắc bệnh truyền nhiễm, loạn thị.


-KHông săm, dị tật.


*
2. Chế độ lương thưởng:*


-Lương cơ bản từ 130.000-180.000 Yên NHật tương đương 26-36 triệu Việt Nam đồng.  Ngoài ra còn có làm thêm, tổng thu nhập từ 40-45 triệu tùy khả năng từng lao động. 


-Một năm lao động được thưởng 1 tháng lương cơ bản. 


-Thời gian làm 8h/ngày tùy đơn hàng. 


-Công ty bao ở,còn ăn tùy đơn hàng sẽ được báo trước. 


– Hợp đồng 3-5 năm.


-Hưởng đầy đủ chế độ bảo hiểm.


*
3. Chi Phí xuất cảnh:* 


-Phí xuất cảnh từ 4.200 USD-6.500 USD tùy đơn hàng khác nhau. (đơn hàng cụ thể sẽ có phí và lương cụ thể, địa điểm làm việc cụ thể).


-Thời gian xuất cảnh khoảng 4 tháng kể từ khi người lao động phỏng vấn trúng tuyển, thời gian này lao động học tập ăn ở tại cty. Phí học là 12 triệu/khóa, phí ăn theo tiêu chuẩn khẩu phần Nhật bản là 1,5triệu/tháng


*4. Quy trình phỏng vấn-nộp tiền:* 


*Vòng 1*: Làm Hồ sơ-Form đầy đủ. Lao động mang ảnh, hộ chiếu đầy đủ và 5 triệu tiền cọc ra cty làm thủ tục. có thể vòng 2 phỏng vấn đơn hàng mang theo cọc cũng được.


*Vòng 2:* phỏng vấn trực tiếp chủ đơn hàng: cty báo đơn hàng phí đi lương cụ thể cho lao động, lao động phỏng vấn trúng tuyển tiến hành học theo giáo trình định hướng tại cty. Phí học 12 triệu.


*Vòng 3:* ký hợp đồng, đóng tiền và chuẩn bị ngày bay.


*
5.     * *Hồ Sơ Chuẩn BỊ:*

Hồ sơ theo mẫu của CÔNG TY. 
Hộ chiếu, GIẤY khám sức khỏe  
10 ảnh 4×6 , Bằng cấp chuyên môn Giấy lý lịch tư pháp của sở tư pháp. 
Các bằng cấp và giấy tờ khác có liên quan . 
Hoàn thành khóa học *GIÁO DỤC* định hướng và ngoại ngữ tại trung tâm đào tạo 

_ II.  CÁC CÂU HỎI THẮC MẮC CỦA LAO ĐỘNG CẦN BIẾT:_
*
1. Thủ tục-quy trình đi như thế nào?*

Lên công ty đăng ký làm hồ sơ; 
Sau đ ó đi khám sức khỏe; 
Học ăn ở tại cty luôn; 
Sắp xếp phỏng vấn với chủ 
Đợi Visa và sắp xếp lịch bay. 
*2. Hợp đồng mấy năm?*Trả lời: Hợp đồng đi Đài Loan là hợp đồng “3 năm,nhiều đơn hàng sau đó gia hạn them 2 năm nữa là 5 năm
*3. Lương là bao nhiêu?*Trả lời: lương cơ bản là 26-36 triệu chưa tính tăng ca làm them, thường những tháng đầu nhận được khoảng 30 triệu, sau 6 tháng sẽ khoảng 40 triệu/tháng.
*4. Có được nuôi ăn ở gì không?*Trả lời: có được nuôi ăn và có chỗ ở cho lao động tùy đơn hàng cụ thể. 


*5. Qua đó làm công việc gì?* Trả lời: có rất nhiều công việc lao động phổ thông :


-Làm May.


-Nông nghiệp: trồng rau trong nhà kính, trồng hoa,…


-Thực phẩm: làm bột ngọt, làm gà vịt, ấp trứng gà,…


-Công xưởng: xây dựng, vận hành máy, sơn, lắp ráp, cơ khí,…


-Điều dưỡng: làm trong các bệnh viện lớn của Nhật Bản.…


*
6. Phí xuất cảnh là bao nhiêu?*Trả lời: phí xuất cảnh phụ thuộc vào giờ tăng và công việc, dao động *4.200-6.500USD*


*
7. Thời gian xuất cảnh là bao lâu?*Trả lời: thời gian xuất cảnh trung bình 4 tháng, lao động bay nhanh nhất là 3,5 tháng, lâu nhất không quá 5 tháng. Cty có trách nhiệm xếp đơn hàng phỏng vấn với chủ, lao động phỏng vấn không đạt cty xếp đơn hàng khác.


*
8. Quy trình nộp tiền ra sao?Có phải đóng cọc không?* Trả lời: cty không thu cọc trước. chỉ đóng tiền học, cty sắp xếp phỏng vấn với chủ, mà chủ nhận sẽ đóng tiền làm Visa. Visa về lên ký hợp đồng và thanh toán nốt tiền.


*
9. Có cần bằng cấp chứng chỉ không?*Trả lời: không cần. tuy nhiên có bằng cấp thì đi nhiều đơn hàng lương cao hơn.


*
10. Địa chỉ công ty ở đâu*? Công .ty có chi nhánh không? Trả Lời: Địa chỉ tổng cty đi NHật Bản ở số 68F đường Giáp Bát (đi vào ngõ 68 đường Giáp Bát 15m) quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội… Mọi chi nhánh hay văn phòng khác chỉ là nhận hồ sơ, sau đó chuyển về cty,tất nhiên phí sẽ cao hơn.


*
11. Qua phỏng vấn tôi cần mang những hồ sơ gì?*Trả lời: Hồ sơ gồm 6 ảnh 4*6 nền trắng, ảnh toàn thân , hộ chiếu, bằng gốc nếu có, lên cty làm hồ sơ theo mẫu của cty, tiền học 12 triệu, tiền khám sức khỏe khoảng trên dưới 800 nghàn.

*
12. Công ty có hỗ trợ vay vốn không?*Thủ tục như thế nào? Trả lời: CTY HOÀNG PHÁT  là cty được Bộ Lao Động và Thương Binh Xã Hội cấp giấy phép, là công ty nhà nước, nên được hỗ trợ vay vốn. Thủ tục cụ thể anh chị lên cty sẽ có hướng dẫn và có hồ sơ cụ thể.

*
13. Công ty làm lâu chưa? đã đưa được nhiều người đi chưa?*Trả lời: cty đưa lao động đi NHẬT BẢN từ 2010 đến nay, đã có rất nhiều người bay, anh chị nào muốn cty sẽ cho xem danh sách, cho thông tin người đã bay và lien hệ luôn, trung bình mỗi tháng bay tầm 30-50-80 người.
*

14. Qua đó có sợ bị lừa không anh?
*Trả lời: đây có lẽ là điều nhiều anh chị phân vân nhất. Vì vậy, khi lên cty sẽ cho gặp hay nói chuyện với những người bay rồi, những người đã có người nhà bay,… anh chị khi có Visa có thể mang lên Bộ Lao Động hỏi trực tiếp xem sẽ biết rõ nhất.

----------

